# Meet all of my "other" pets



## PandaBruja (Feb 10, 2013)

My rats share a home with several other animals, but i decided to only post the ones that belong to me. 

Here is my dog Cosmo. He is my little guardian angel. So loyal. I rescued him off the side of the road. The vet said he had been attacked by another dog (he had puncture wounds) and had been out in the rain for at least two days. He's an old boy, though im not sure exactly how old.



the other pictures didnt upload so i will post later!

This is my cat Juniper (aka junie, junebug, juno and Kitty) She is without a doubt the sweetest cat i have ever met. She talks to you, and loves to be pet and cuddle and give lots of love! 







This is my snake Kanna. She is a blizzard morph corn snake. She eats frozen thawed and is cool as a cucumber







This is my betta Indra. Named after the Hindu god of thunder. He's quite a character, loves to eat and flare at himself. I swear he swims up to see me when he sees me sit in front of the tank.






And these are the newest additions. Mystery snails! They live in Indra and are named Bhuta (the white one, it means ghost in hindi)
and Barpha (the blue, means ice in Hindi)


----------



## RattieLove* (May 1, 2013)

Your pets are awesome  your kitty is adorable, so is your dog, and your snake looks epic! I would love to own a snake, but they're the only animals my mom is genuinely scared of, but I might get one anyways  I don't know much about owning them though, are they difficult/pricey to own?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PandaBruja (Feb 10, 2013)

Thank you! Yeah I had to wait until I was out of the house to get my snake friend but it was worth the wait. I grew up watching Steve Irwin so I always wanted reptiles but my mother is terrified! It really depends which type of snake you get as some require more care than others, but corn snakes are so easy! They are native to north america and do not require much special care. The priciest thing is the initial cost, they require at least a 20 gallon long tank with heat, a water bowl, substrate, and hiding places. The next most expensive thing is replacing light bulbs (they last a long time though) and of course regular purchasing of food. It costs me about 12 dollars a month for food.


----------

